# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  تحقیقات محلی بقیه الله

## m_b_y

سلام

اگه تو این انجمن کسی چند برابر ظرفیت بقیه الله قبول شده و تشکیل پرونده داده لطفا بگه که آیا تحقیقات محلی هم ازش انجام گرفته یا نه

آخه چیزی به اعلام نتایج نهایی نمونده و من با این که روز گزینش همه مراحل رو گذرونم و تشکیل پرونده دادم ولی از تحقیقات خبری نشد

----------


## m_b_y

up

----------


## Alirh

مگه تحقیق کنن به تو میگن؟

شاید تحقیق کرده باشن تو نفهمیدی

----------


## m_b_y

خب ادم خودش شماره و ادرس آشناهاشو میده واسه تحقیق دیگه
ولی از هر کدوم میپرسم میگن تحقیق نکردن ازم :Yahoo (19):

----------

